# Albino Birds and animals.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well Im realy intrested about white animals that usualy are not white and its amazing how cool they turn out when one in the family on some rare ocasion will be white or as some ppl call them{Albino's}.

Now I have collected some phontos of these great animals and if you would like to see them click the link below.I think that for every type of creature on this earth there is a white one of each kind lol.There are some stories about legends on white animals but ill just stick with some photos .

Ill be naming them all later.....just incase you dont know what kind of animal or bird it is.http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h287/white_creatures/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is an albino fawn to add to your collection.

Now if I can find an albino picture of a pigeon then this will be an appropriate post.


----------

